# Looking!!!



## ErikGibb (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking for anyone that's wanting to either introduce a young one or just go their self squirrel hunting this year. I have a fiest that will hunt. If your interested shoot me a pm. ( would have to hunt on your land or hunt my local wmas ) thanks


----------



## GAGE (Jul 23, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## ErikGibb (Jul 23, 2016)

McRae


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 25, 2016)

i have a place we can do it after deer season.  get with me then.  a couple right near u


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 5, 2016)

I've got a place in Eatonton if your interested. 
678-448-7062


----------



## leftystar (Nov 1, 2016)

Flat tub is pretty good. Me and wild weeza went earlier in the year but way to many leaves still on trees then. Probably go back after I kill a few deer and it cools off.


----------

